# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Udhëtime...

## Vala_79

Eshte Tetor i vone.Freskine e Shtatorit tani me e ka zevendesuar era e ftot dhe dielli "me dhembe" per te mashtruar ato pak kryenec qe sduan tja pranojne vjeshtes qe ka triumfuar mbi veren.Per fat te keq dhe une beja pjese ne ate turme deri para ca ditesh ku si denim ky Tetor me dha gripin, temperatueen dhe kollin e thate per jobindshmerine time.Caji qe pi cdo mengjes ne pune me ndihmon pak per te liruar fytin dhe serish pas djerses se ftote fillon avazi i njejte.
Kjo nuk ishte e gjitha.Kisha mall.Nje nostalgji e trishtuar dhe deshire e papermbajtur per te pare E. me ngulfonte kraherorin.Vloja nga mbrenda dhe isha akull ne siperfaqe, por nuk dorezohesha edhe pas dy muajsh torture larg nga njeri tjetri.E dija qe neser si te terhiqja te hollat nga banka do nisesha me autobusin e ores 9.00 per te ecur me qindra kilometra drejt nje destinacioni te njohur tash me sa kohe.Mundohesha te harroj te nesermen se me dukej shume larg.U cova nga karrikja per te bere gjera te panevojshme qe te me largonin mendimet, per te shtyre kohen me shpejt.Po pastroja ca fioka me dokumente te vjetra dhe humba mes shifrash, emrash dhe numrash.Celulari me shkundi nga heshtja dhe qetesija qe kish pllakosur zyren.Lash menjane gjithcka dhe vrapova.
-Alo!Alo! E. ti je?
-Alo! Rrushi po un jam.C'ben zemra?Akoma ne pune je?
-Po.Pastroja dicka dhe kisha harruar te shikoja kohen.Ti c'ben?E more mesazhin?Urime ditelindjen edhe njehere shpirti im.
-Falemnderes shpirti.Po ti the s'do vish ketu jo?!S'ke si merr leje nga puna??
-Nuk mundem te leviz keto dite,jam shume e zene por un do te lajmerohem gjate festes edhe do me kesh prane serish.-thash dhe qesha ngadal per te zbutur situaten.
-Mire,mire po ti e di qe doja te jesh ketu afer meje, mes te dashurve te mij, po nese nuk mundesh te kuptoj.Ti e di qe te kam xhan apo jo?!-tha dhe qeshi.Ika se me therrasin tani dhe te "puffff" shume.-tha qe nga ana tjetr dhe qeshi si te ishte para hundes time.Une qesha akoma me shume.
-Puf dhe une.-mbylla celularin dhe e lashe siper tavolines.Qeshesha akoma me faktin qe ai me thoshte "te puf" ne vend "te puth".Ishte si shifer e jona ku luanim rolin e femijut te lazdruar qe eshte gjalle akoma nen hijen e te rriturit dhe ngre koke shpesh.
Mblodha gjerat e mija,pershendeta ca kolege qe ishin akoma aty dhe dola nga zyra dhe shpejt u drejtova te marr taksi.Ne veturen e vjeter "Taxi" qe kundermonte era gas degjoheshin ca kenge te vjetra dhe pa dashur me ngjallen emocione.S'fola me.Se di as sa semafore kaluam, as sa turma njerezish lame te na kalojne, un kisha tere kohen per te ndenjur aty, edhe me shume bile.Gropat e lagjes time ne periferi me benin te ditur se tani kisha hyre ne territorin tim.Pagova me pertaci taxinedhe eca drejt baneses.Hapa deren ngadal si te isha vjedhes ne shtepine time duke ju ndrojtur qetesise dhe vetmise aty mbrenda.Leshova ca kenge te vjetra "tironse" siq do ti quante E. dhe hyra te bej nje dush per te hequr gjithe energjine negative per neser.E dija qe pastaj do kisha me shume vullnet, qe do dilte ne pah nga uji i nxehte dhe avulli i dendur; dhe ashtu ndodhi.Hodha ca tesha ne cante, ca kozmetike dhe isha gati.E. nuk e dinte qe do shkoja dhe kjo ishte dhurata ime per te.Vura zilen ne 5.00 dhe u futa nen jorgan pa patur kohe te "numeroja yjet" te me zinte gjumi.

                                     ***

Gjindesha para stacionit te autobuseve.Preva bileten per te qene me e sigurte qe sdo niseshin pa mua dhe u ula te pija nje kafe per te perzene gjumin qe me rendonte kapaket e syve me gjithe qerpike.
-Shkup-Tirane.Ju lutemi pasagjereve te hypin ne autobus se do te nisemi.-lajmeroi qe nga dera e autobusit shoferi.Mua me mbeti kafeja ne fut, e lashe dhe shpejtova hapin drejt turmes.Si gjithe Ballkanasit dhe ne Shqipetaret urrejme faktin te shkojm diku para kohe dhe te presim ulur.I leme gjerat per ne momentin e fundit me mire dhe aty behet rremuja.Kush do hyp i pari, kush do zere vend me te mire,(s'shikon kush nr.bilete) dhe pse jo qellon te degjosh dhe ndonje te share neper dhembe ose shtytje "padashur" me brryl ku tjetri si i thartuar mezi thot me fal (ky eshte rasti me i mire po te kerkuan falje).
Ec nga fundi i autobusit per te gjetur nje vend me komod, me larg zhurmes dhe ulem gjithmon prane dritares.Akoma s'me ka ikur ajo kersheri per te gelltitur bukurite qe ka Shqiperija edhe pas kaq muajsh.Cdo here me duket si here e pare ndonese tani me i di cepat, kthesat, lokalet dhe ndertesat qe do shikoj. E di se cme pret pas atij mali, pas kesaj kthese, ku do e bejme pushimin dhe cdo detaj te rrugeve me dhe pa gropa.Rrugeve te mija.Rrugeve te E. dhe te mijat.As gjumi sme ze derisa autobusi ec.Shoferi sikur te dije qe un smund te pres shume dhe vozit si i cmendur ketyre rrugeve te pa emer.Paskam mall edhe per keto shtigje.Cudi!Kolli i thate sme ndahet as ketu, ka kaluar ilegalisht kufirin.Jashte vjeshta ka derdhur ngjyrat pa kursim per te mashtruar kalimtaret e rastit, ndersa udhetareve te rregullt si une ju hap zemren me nje "Mireseardhe" te ngrohte.
Nje mireseardhe tjeter me hap deren e asaj shtepizes se vogel buze liqenit ne tirane.Mireserdhe dhe shume puthje dhe befasi.Sy te ngazelluar qe shendrijne.Perqafime te gjata.Prekje te lehta mes supesh, faqesh, buzesh........Si per tu siguruar qe jam aty e jo vegim i endrrave te tij.Buzeqeshja e tij e sinqerte me jep force te rimekembem pas asaj lodhje.S'flet fare, po thot shume me sy, me mimik sa me duket qe s'do i mbaj mend te gjitha.Me kap doren dhe me fut mbrenda ne gjoksin e tij, nen kulmin e tij.
-Gezuar ditelindjen shpirt.-dhe e puf ngadal.Mbyll deren nga mbrenda per ta hapur neser serish per kthim.
Neser do jete neser, sot jam ketu.S'do lodhem kurre duke bere kete rruge, duke shijuar keto buze, keto bukuri,kete mall, kete qiell.Neser......Pasneser...........Ne Dhjetor.......por jo edhe shume.....sa te dale pranvera....pastaj ajo parajse do jete e imja........

----------


## hajla

Ejjjjjjj vala<qenka shum e prekshme ,kjo "Fantaz" e jotja..

     por dhe me shum "Ngrohtesi"gjej ne mesin e ketij.
Rasti!!.. Shum me pelqyen keto vargje te theksuara "e- te pershkruara >.me ngrohtesi dhe "Dashurin"qe po e ndejesh per,
 "Atedheun,Vendlindjen,Shoqerin, Farefisin ..E shum gjera ,te "bukura qe ka **Atedheu**Lum ai/jo-qe e kujton..e se harron **Vendlindjen**gjeja ma e shtrenjet per "Njeriun"asht...

----------


## Vala_79

Faleminderit Hajla per fjalet e mira
Kjo eshtye pjese e perditshmerise time....

----------


## Vala_79

.......
pa u ndrojtur si femije
ne kaq endrra blu perqark
ne cdo gjethe fershferin
jam i joti vetem kaq
dhe qe bota tere trazim
mos te zhduket kote e qete
pi e puth, o mikja ime
vec njehre vjen ne jete

                          ESENIN    ...........

keshtu me zgjove kete mengjes dhe per nje moment u shemben rete e zymta dhe ylberi u shfaq ne qiell.
Miremengjes dhe puthje per dite te mbar.

----------


## Vala_79

Sa e cuditshme eshte kjo bote....gjithmon te vijn gjerat atehere kur me pak i deshiron ata.Nuk eshte e drejte kjo... cfare nese do i deshiroja te gjitha gjerat ne te njejten kohe?!Do isha un fajtore athere apo rrethanat qe me vinin te tilla?

Nje zot e di!

----------


## Vala_79

17 Nentor, dita me e mire per nje tornado.

----------


## Vala_79

Zyra ime shikon mbi qendren e qytetit.Sot ka pak diell, me shume ere, kohe dimri dhe bore.Njerez qe vrapojne per diku, vetura si te cmendura rrugeve te gjera qe vetem ngjyra e kuqe e semaforeve arrin ti ndaloje, autobus me ate zhurmen idiote qe te shpon veshin kur shpejtesia kalon nga e para ne te dyte, gasi qe eshte bere njesh me ajrin edhe te helmon hunde e mushkeri.Ca peme anash ne te djathte qe ku ta dish nga turpi i cifteve qe ulen ne karriket nen to jan skuqur dhe zhveshur lakuriq...sa turp.Perballe eshte qendra tregtare e qytetit dhe prej ketu shikoj mire se cka ne cdo dritare te cdo shitoreje.Njerez qe hecin me plot kesa plastike ne duar, jemi genjeshtar si popull ne.Ketu themi qe skemi te holla, qe jemi te papune, qe jemi te varfer dhe nga ana tjeter lokalet jane plot.Shitoret ne feste apo ne dite normale jane plot me njerez qe blejne, resoranet duhet te presesh rend te ulesh diku, epo si eshte e mundur mos kesh te holla edhe sa here te dalesh ne qytet lokalet jane plot, ne cdo ore, cdo dite?!
Ne anen e djatht ndodhet edhe Parlamenti.Edhe sot se di kujt i eshte kujtuar te protestoje rrugeve.Cdo dite ka protesta, here gjimnazistet se sduan te mesojne ne nje shkolle me nxenesit shqiptar (sikur te kishim malarjen do e kuptoja kete proteste), here firma qe kane falimentuar kerkojne rroga nga qeveria, here kunder gjuhes shqipe dhe shqipareve qe ku ta dish sa na mallkojne pse egzistojm si popull, jo me pak jane parullat ku na shajne dhe kerkojne komora gasi si zgjidhje e problemit te egzistimit te shqipareve ne keto treva.Nje dite protestojne pse ska pune dhe diten tjeter pse ka shume pune neper puntorite qe falimentojne edhe pastaj te huaj investojne ne to.
Sindrom i cuditshem apo jo!

----------


## edspace

Po aq e bukur sa dhe e dhimbshme!

Shpresoj qe nje dite te gjesh qetesi per dhimbjet e tua. Nje dite kolla nuk do kaloje kufirin. Nje dite qe Tirana dhe Shkupi te jene aq afer sa dhe ti me te dashurin tend. Nuk ka simbol me te mire per keto dy qytete sesa dashuria qe ke shprehur. 

Perqafime,

----------


## Vala_79

Flm Edi
 :buzeqeshje: 
Kolli im ka kaluar tani keshtuqe ska si e kalon as kufirin me.
Largesija mund gjithcka...

----------


## Vala_79

Kush do ma gjej rrugen sonte?Endrres kush do i jap drejtim?Eshte mjegull jashte, me duhet kandil elektrik me qira....
Cili dimer eshte ky ne rradh qe s'bie bore por me mundon?!

----------


## Vala_79

Para se te shfaqeshe ne jeten time mendoja se cdo dite eshte e njejte dhe monotone deri ne castin e vdekjes.Mirepo athere e kuptova qe te deshiroja ne perqafimet e mija here pas here.
Me kujto ndonjehere, me ndihmo te jetoj....

----------


## Vala_79

1 Dhjetor
Sot eshte dite delikate.
Mos e merzitni njeri tjetrin.Mos e lini vetem.

----------


## Vala_79

Dua te ateroj ne krahet e tua...
Jashte ka mjegull ti thua aterimi nuk mund te behet.Cthi them udhetarit te vetem, zemres sime, kulla nuk na lejon te leshojm rrotat per zbarkim?!Dhe fluturojm akoma mbi piste, mbi kulle, mbi aeroport.Shif me e sy e plas me zemer i thone kesaj.Udhtari im po cmendet nga deshira ti vendos kembet ne te sigurte...zemra i rreh sikur ti do ti dal nga kraherori.Ti thua prisni edhe pak se ka tollovi ne piste.Piloti tregon qe ska shume nafte per te vazhduar rrotullimin.Ti kerkon edhe ca minuta , ne te japim sekonda per te na pranuar ashtu si na nise....te sigurte do te udhetoni me ne.
Kjo eshte arsyeja qe te gjithe i kane friken fluturimit me aeroplan besoj...

----------


## Vala_79

Sot ju dhash fund udhetimeve te bukura, te kaltra, plot enderrime jo reale.Qe sot do fluturoj me sy hapur...

----------


## Vala_79

Bora e pare...Jam gezuar si femije 5 vjec kur pash qe fjollat e medha te bores kishin mbuluar deget e thata te pemeve afer dritares time.Me duket vetja si gjyshi i dimrit qe do filloje rrugetimin neper bote para krishtlindjeve dhe mezi pret boren si shenje afirmative qe gjithcka mund te nis.Edhe une mund te nis sot ...

----------


## Vala_79

Merzitshemmmmmmm!

----------


## Vala_79

Ne sfond Cesaria Evora me "Sodade", ne te majten time gota me caj dhe limon dhe ngazellimi qe ndjej ne shpirt.Ti me the se do nisesh sot, e un do pres te me besh zile.Ju dergoj qiejve te laget nga shiu sot puthje duke shpresuar se do te te gjej ty atje, diku.Ka pasur kaq shume heshtje mes ketyre diteve e une kam ndjere mungesen e prezences tende ne vend takimin tone te kaltert me mbishkrime siper.
Mire se vjen mall ngjyre hiri, mire se vjen.

----------


## Vala_79

Ti linde qe te me besh te vuaj aq here sa vuaje dhe gezoheshe Ti. Shume here ndoshi ashtu, vuaja sepse vuaje Ti, vuaja sepse gezoheshe Ti por me te tjera.Sa here deshirova te isha un ne vend te tyre.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

ti erdhe ne një moment kur s'e prisja, si një rrufe nga qielli atëror. moti kisha prerë shpresat nga ai, kisha ngritur duart lart dhe ndoshta edhe, kisha sharë. thonë se, kur njeriut i dhemb shpirti, arsyeja vuan. ka kohë që, nuk kam menduar qetë me kokën time njëherë, kështu, krejt kalimthi. 

nuk e di se nga më dole, dhe sinqerisht thënë, as më intereson. ti bëre mirë që dole, që erdhe, dhe u fute në rrethin tim vicioz të dozave melankolike me ndonjë këngë të Tom Waitsit që më dukej dhe ende më duket, the king of painland. 

ti erdhe dhe nuk prite të të thoja ulu në folenë time. e dije se të prisja. isha ulur aty këmbëkryq, dhe kushedi, çfarë mendoja. ndoshta kishte borë, apo binte shi, e ndoshta si shumë rrallë, më buzëqeshte dielli. mirëpo ti erdhe, dhe çdo diell tjetër, u bë pluhur.

* * * * * 

po të kisha takuar në ndonjë vend tjetër, nuk e di se a do të isha këtu, duke shkruar për ty. nuk e di a do të të vërtitja nëpër kokë, a do të isha duke përkdhelur erën që më sjell aromën tënde, a do isha duke ëndërruar me sy hapur, në mes dimri, në këtë dhomën time heroike. 

nuk e di nëse do të pritja të të shifja kaq shumë, nëse do t'i përcjellja hapat zhurma e të cilavë më shkaktonte rrahje zemre, nëse do ta thirrja emrin në jastëkun tim të bardhë, me shpresë se do e dëgjoje një pëshpërimë të tillë...

megjithatë të prita shumë, dhe sa më shumë të prita, aq më shumë të kuptoja vonesën. vonesën e shkaktuar, nga errësira e netëve vigane, që xheloze që ti vije drejt meje, të kurdisnin një mijë e një kurthe..

...dhe në fund erdhe. erdhe që t'më zgjosh nga gjumi im mortor, që t'më bëje ta ndieja veten fëmijë edhe njëherë, që të mos flija më natën, që të thoja fjalë që kurra s'do i kisha thënë, që të fluturoja drejt teje si drejt askujt tjetër, të thithja ajrin pa barrën e rëndë të pritjes në mushkëri. erdhe, që t'më tregosh dashurinë, shijen e së cilës, do ta bëj tempull shpirti dhe të cilës...

...ja dëgjon erën e bukur, penetrante?

----------


## Vala_79

neser shkoj...
 :buzeqeshje:  me prisni se do kthehem ama dhe do u sjell aromen e ullinjve dhe krypen e detit.
Gezuar festat dhe urimet me te mira per te gjithe ju!
Gezuar!

----------

